# Good Luck Alexia for your stimming scan! (06/11)



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Alexia for ur first stimming scan


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Goodluck follie Chik[/fly]

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun. Am keeping it all crossed for you!
xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Good Luck Alexia!​


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Alexia   

Sara xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girlies....am really nervous........but trying to think nice things!!!! 
Will let u know how i get on.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Good new girls....... have 17 follies so far.    

All looks good, keeping me on same dose drugs. Have to go back thurs, just waiting to hear back from clinic re;blood results.
Feel so relieved,    just hope they grow nicely!!!!!
Have still got bad head, they said i need to rest!!

GROW FOLLIES GROW!!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

Thats absolutely fabulous news on the follies

Grow Follies Grow Grow Grow!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun. Really pleased for you. Roll on E/T e?? And do what they say, REST!!!! 
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Good Luck Alexia for ur stimming scan


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope all goes well alexia  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls....will let u know how i get on!!!


I hope they have grown.
xxxxxx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

GOOD LUCK HUN XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck babes! You will be absolutley fine! I know it!!
xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Just popping in to wish you lots of luck


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

ladies

Had my scan and i now have 22 follies!!  . The biggest 2 are 15mm  going down to 9mm so i think they wait until the 3 lead follies are 18mm.

My oestrogen level was 786 on tuesday and is now 2453 so am having to drink lots more water to try & prevent ohss.  Apparently levels should be between 1100-3000 for e/c, so hope they dont go much higher by monday (3rd scan) or i'll have to come off inj & be coasted til they drop.

Womb lining is 7mm and they said anything over 7.5 (when everything else is ready) is good to go!

Lister advised me not to use asprin. They only recommend it if u have blood clotting disorders or multiple miscarriges.   A warm wheatbag or water bottle will help with blood flow.

So i am happy as larry!! Few twinges in stomach but thats better than the headaches that have finally lifted!!!!!!!

So im putting my feet up now and gonna rest this weekend.
I cant believe how quickly its going now. ROLL ON NEXT WEEK!!!!!
GROW FOLLIES GROW  

Any advice of how to improve chances would be great

Love to all and thanks for ur support  
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya hun

So pleased eveeything is going well for u hunnie,Sounds like ur on a roll,Grow follies grow iam sure they will do,nearly there now,As for the asprin not sure why sum clinics so no esp if ur not allergic or have ulsers etc then i cant see it being a problem thats what my clinic says to me i dont have blood clotting and havent had miscarrige weird innit how theydisagree but other clinics are fine with it.Cant be dangerous either otherwise they wudnt sell it over counter never mind thou alexia.Only other thing i done was at least 1 pint of milk every day and my vitimin thats it.

Goodluck ur well on ur way chik.
Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun! My god, the difference between us was bigger than I thought! You are doing so well!!! Make sure those feet stay up and you stay on your bum and chill! Tell Tony to do it all this weekend!!

Maybe the asprin was recommended to me cos of the m/c's. Strange though. Who did you ask?? 

Im so pleased for you babe. Those twins are gonna be here soon!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hey Kate, i spoke to Lizzie, but maybe i should ask the doctor. I think i'll call her tomorrow.
Like Kelly said its weird that all clinics say contradicting things....its so confusing!!

Kelly, i am drinking 3l water, 1 pint milk(full fat or s skimmed)
Did u rest much?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

have pm'd you hun
xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Well done Alexia! Fantastic news on those follies - sending lots of lovely         for them over the weekend. Hopefully they'll behave and you'll be in for EC before ya know it!!!!!

Lou
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

I have been away for a few days honey

Just wanted to post to say fab news on ur follies!!

Wishing u lots of luck for ur next scan tomorrow

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow hun, will be getting the ec date!!!!
xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks girls, looking forward to it. Will let u now how i get on!!! Am praying im ready!!!
xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Evening ladies!!!

Yahooooooo.....All is ready......Go, go, go!!!!   

Have 13 mature follies, womb lining is 10.5 and oestrogen level is 7756(so i was wrongly informed last time that is should be under 3000)!!!!

Will be having e/c on wednesday approx 9.30am.  Am having my final injection and spray tonight followed by the trigger shot.........yey, no more drugs!!!! 
(well, until the botty bullets)!!!

Am soooooooo excited!  
I hope they manage to get the all the eggs we need.  I am such a worrier. 
I really am on   for getting past this  .........here's to the next one!!!!!!!!!!!

Alexia x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Alexia

WOohoo

Fabulous news so so pleased for you!!

  

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Already spoke to you hunny bun but                                   

SO PLEASED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keeping it all crossed on wednesday for you!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Alexia  Hun!!!

That's fab news!    for Wednesday.

Axxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks peeps for all ur wishes......keeping fingers crossed.  I cant believe its all nearly over.....will keep u posted.


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi well done everything sounds great     hope mine goes as well fingers crossed for you hun xxxx im on first day of stimmin xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Shelley,
I loved the stimm stage!!! Once the migranes had lifted i felt great(apart from the bloating, tender tum and hurting when going for a wee)!! Felt great in  myself though!!  Hope it all goes well. Its gonna fly by now for ya.
Am real excited for tomorrow. Just hope i have at least 8 eggies!!!!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------

